# Looking to start a Chicago/suburbs support group



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

Hi,

Is anyone in the chicagoland area interested in starting a support group? I know 2 other people who would be interested in joining if we had more people join in. We'd most likely go off of the Dr. richards tapes and could give anyone who joins a free copy. Please PM me as I don't check this everyday.

Thanks


----------

